# Bone Suckin' Sauce



## irontide (Jun 27, 2007)

This is a clone of Bone Suckin' Sauce that is a friend and family favorite. It is sweet and tangy sauce and will get rave reviews from everyone. I make it for people who don't like their sauce spicy but, you can also add a 1/2 tsp cayenne to make it spicy. 


*Bone Suckin' Sauce *


Â· 1 cup ketchup 
Â· 1/2 cup apple or cranapple juice
Â· 2 Tablespoons apple cider vinegar 
Â· 1/4 teaspoon onion powder 
Â· 1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 
Â· 1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper (more or less to taste) 
Â· 2 teaspoons dry mustard 
Â· 2 Tablespoons light brown sugar 
Â· 2 Tablespoons molasses 
Â· 1/8 teaspoon liquid smoke
Â· 2 Tablespoons lemon juice
Â· 2 Tablespoons honey

Simmer for 20 to 30 minutes


----------



## desert smokin (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info IronTide. Bone suckin sauce and rib rub and their mustard are very popular at this house. Will give this recipe a try after vacation and let you know how it is received.Thanks again


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe, I'll give it a try!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 27, 2007)

i saw that stuff @ cracker barrel the other day. thanx for the recipe.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks good Irontide. I'll give it a shot! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## gretscher (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe.  I made it but I added some vodka and for some spiciness I added some, well 1/8 teaspoon of chili oil.  I don't know if vodka was necessary or even messed it up.  Chili oil is strong and goes a long way so that's why I used so little.  I don't like hot bbq sauces but a little kick is okay.  The brand is Lee Kum Kee brand I think.  I got it at the Chinese store about a month ago when I was using it to make something else.  I had it in on hand so I used that.  Back to the vodka.  I used that because in another recipe for bbq sauce it called for it.  Supposedly it cooks off and you don't taste it much at all but it adds to the overall blend of taste.  Who knows?  I didn't try it on ribs yet but will later this week.


----------



## gretscher (Nov 3, 2009)

I actually wanted to make it a little thinner and get more ounces of this stuff so after I was done I just poured a 1/2 cup more of the apple juice.  I then stirred it together and no simmering it again so it call comes together.  Usually it's a bad idea to add ingredients after your done cooking something but I just had to do it.  I wanted to see what happened.  As it's simmering I am tasting it now and then and I can say it did nothing to compromise the integrity of the sauce.  Man this tastes so good, I find myself getting the spoon and taking tastes often, so often I wonder if I'll have any left after I'm done cooking it.

I want to thank IronTide for posting the original recipe.  I'm sure if I followed it to a "t" it would have tasted equally as good just I thought maybe the extra apple juice would give me more oz's of this great sauce and I wanted to thin it out a bit.  It's not thick to start but I wanted to make it thinner.  Also, I thought it would be a novel idea to use the chili oil instead of crushed peppers and you know what it's great.  I actually think the vodka helps bit.  I am not a drinker of alcoholic beverages, not a religious thing but I just don't drink. I'm one in a million in this world who does not drink.

Oh instead of apple cider vinegar I used pineapple vinegar instead. It's not that I don't like cider vinegar but I had to use what I got in the cabinet.  I had all the ingredients but apple cider vinegar and this turned out great with the pineapple vinegar.  

I'm pleased with this sauce and I'll keep on cooking this up.  I have made bbq sauce before and was severely disappointed before but this time it turned out like a champ.  I love it.  Thanks.


----------



## mikeh (Dec 22, 2009)

I am going to make up a batch this afternoon.  I have been needing to find a better sauce recipe and this one sounds pretty good.  I have never tried the real stuff, but will give this recipe a try.  

Mike


----------



## flash (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, you can tell this is a blast from the past. Now, can someone recreate Blue Front for me ??


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 22, 2009)

IronTide;57819 said:
			
		

> This is a clone of Bone Suckin' Sauce that is a friend and family favorite. It is sweet and tangy sauce and will get rave reviews from everyone. I make it for people who don't like their sauce spicy but, you can also add a 1/2 tsp cayenne to make it spicy.
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this - I was just talking about this sauce being so dang hard to get here in CA today. Love this sauce in the hot version and I add rep pepper to it as soon as i buy it to get some more kick


----------



## justpassingthru (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks gretscher, I just made some pineapple vinegar and my wife asked me what am I going to do with it?

Gene


----------



## hhookk (Dec 23, 2009)

Bonesuckin sauce and rub are a staple in my house. I always have it on hand. I look forward to making this and seeing how it compares . Thanks for the recipe even if it's a million years old :-)


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 23, 2009)

I have seen that sauce on the shelfs so many times but I never buy them cause I make my own too. But I'll give that one a try and see how good it is.


----------



## mikeh (Dec 23, 2009)

I made up a batch yesterday and it tasted pretty good.  I used tomato paste instread of ketchup, which made it very thick... Might not do that again..  and i did add some cayenne pepper to it...  I thought other that being so thick, it had a great taste to it.  I will try the recipe again.

Mike


----------



## hunter791349 (Mar 27, 2013)

Resurrecting an old post but just saying thank you for the recipe going to try it this weekend and will try to remember to post what we think.

James


----------



## smokinbillsbbq (May 27, 2013)

This recipe sounds great. Im going to give it a try right now.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 27, 2013)

Let us know how it was, sounds good.


----------



## bcurrin752 (Jul 13, 2013)

Was thumbing through the recipes and decided to try this one today. I doubled the recipe and made a few modifications. I used turbinado sugar instead of light brown and I added 1/2 tsp cayenne, 1/4 tsp paprika, 1/4 tsp chili powder, and 1/4 tsp of cilantro. I thought it turned out pretty good. I may cut the ketchup and honey back a little if I decide to make it again.


----------

